# Anyone used this hammer?



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey all, 
I'm looking at a Douglas dfr-2016cx. Anyone have experience with this hammer? Pro's/con's? Anyone know the cheapest place to get one? Most places I looked at have it priced around $70 give or take a few.

Any insight is appreciated.

Mike


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

One of the builders I work for uses this hammer and tells me he really likes. It is a little heavier than the stilletto, but seems like a good upgrade from and estwing and still cheaper than a stilleto..


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I worked with a guy who had one, he thought the I-beam handle would make it stronger, he was wrong. It looks cool and prevents damage from overstrikes but he was going through almost a handle a month!

I got a 14oz stiletto and love it, broke the handle after 4 months of light use. Now I'm waiting to fill my piggy bank and get the Tibone. If you want a hammer that will last and you don't have to keep a spare handle in the truck at all times then get the Tibone. IMHO the douglas is a sexy hammer but it really doesn't perform better then any other decent hammer that's half the price.

...But it is kinda shiny and some people are into that....


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

Nothing like swingin' a hammer to relieve stress.

Nowadays, though, I mostly use nailguns.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

fr8train said:


> Hey all,
> I'm looking at a Douglas dfr-2016cx. Anyone have experience with this hammer? Pro's/con's? Anyone know the cheapest place to get one? Most places I looked at have it priced around $70 give or take a few.
> 
> Any insight is appreciated.
> ...


Do a search here.
One of the guys was having
"issues" with them, even had 
one of their customer service types
come on here....
Don't recall how it came out.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Like crap. They suck. The service is horrible. I ordered a new shaft for my 23oz and they sent me just the shaft. They never answered any calls, no return emails, etc. They were moving i guess, but still. I now use stilletto. No issues with them. Not to mention not nearly as heavy. The hammer though is incredible. Douglas does have some neat patents that make it my favorite and Tom Silva's. If you get the hammer and something goes wrong i would say just order a new one. DOn't try to get replacements or anything.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tom Silva has one.

They were having some internal issues about a year or so ago, not sure what has happened since.

Darn you XanadooLTD, and your fast typing. I thought it was you that was having the issues.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

XanadooLTD said:


> Like crap. They suck. The service is horrible. I ordered a new shaft for my 23oz and they sent me just the shaft. They never answered any calls, no return emails, etc. They were moving i guess, but still. I now use stilletto. No issues with them. Not to mention not nearly as heavy. The hammer though is incredible. Douglas does have some neat patents that make it my favorite and Tom Silva's. If you get the hammer and something goes wrong i would say just order a new one. DOn't try to get replacements or anything.


So, I gonna guess the guy was........
XanadooLTD.

Do I have a great memory or what? :laughing:


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I will give you credit. You do have a memory. Geez, that was a while back. Good job, got my blood pumping again.:furious:


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Now the real question. We were in a discussion about pricing and we were ragging on a guy about tree fiddy. Someone posted a picture of a dude drinking a bottle out of a brown bag and the heading was ill do it for a jug. It was funny as . Do you remember that thread? I want to see the pic again.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

XanadooLTD said:


> Now the real question. We were in a discussion about pricing and we were ragging on a guy about tree fiddy. Someone posted a picture of a dude drinking a bottle out of a brown bag and the heading was ill do it for a jug. It was funny as . Do you remember that thread? I want to see the pic again.


I remember the Rasta guy,
but my only help is it was 
a long thread, and most likely.....
closed. :whistling :laughing:


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

HOLY  dude you rule. Exactly that one. That was funny. I am definitely not worthy.:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

XanadooLTD said:


> HOLY  dude you rule. Exactly that one. That was funny. I am definitely not worthy.:notworthy:notworthy:notworthy


:laughing:
Now ask me WTF I just sat down here!


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

:no:


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

I was just gonna post that it looked a H3ll of a lot like the hammer I've seen Tom Silva using. But some guys beat me to it. That is also one of the reasons that I was considering this hammer, figure he would probably not use a ****ty hammer. 

I had done a search on here about the hammer, and came across the thread that you guys are refering to. As for the handle's breaking, I figure wood is still a natural product and therefore there might be defects in the wood that affect why one guy breaks a handle often, and why another's lasts forever.

I am looking for the perfect general hammer for me, I have a few others such as the estwing weight forward (don't care for it), and I have a dead-on meat tenderizer for when I really need to persuade something. I don't plan on abusing this hammer (if I get it). But I don't swing a hammer often/long enough to warrant dropping the cash on a ti-bone or stilleto. IMHO.

I have no idea how often Mr. Silva breaks a handle, or even how often he even swings the thing. Maybe he sticks with it because for him it is the 'perfect' hammer. As far as feel goes. If you know what I mean. Then again, with the money he makes he can afford to keep replacing hammers. He might not even have to pay for them.

Either way, I'm looking for a store around here that carries them, would like to pick one up and hold it to see how I like the feel of it.

Well off to work, on my b-day 

Have a good one everyone and thanks for the repiles.

Mike


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

the wood handle does not break. It is made of Hickory. The propblem are the screws that hold the head on the handle. They become loose and fall out. They are hex bolts that are flat and can not be replaced at a general hardware store. I guess it is like the complaint about the stiletto face falling off. At least the one that is interchangeable. Happy birthday by the way.


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

No more wood handles for me thank you. Estwing works for me.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

XanadooLTD said:


> the wood handle does not break. It is made of Hickory. The propblem are the screws that hold the head on the handle. They become loose and fall out. They are hex bolts that are flat and can not be replaced at a general hardware store. I guess it is like the complaint about the stiletto face falling off. At least the one that is interchangeable. Happy birthday by the way.


You might try a little tread lock on those and see if that helps.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> the wood handle does not break. It is made of Hickory.


Oh they do. I don't think I've ever bought a hickory handle hammer that I haven't broke. Yet I'm abusive to my tools, many overstrikes on hard surfaces combined with sinking concrete nails when your too lazy to get the Hilti from the truck and pulling out big ole nails from dry wood is a recepie for a few broken handles.



> But I don't swing a hammer often/long enough to warrant dropping the cash on a ti-bone or stilleto.


The stiletto is 10x the hammer for something like 25 bucks more...The Douglas is good to jerkoff too thats about it.


----------



## fr8train (Jul 17, 2007)

Lol @ Inner

Thanks Xanatool

I was thinking the same thing about the threadlocker on the bolts, as for abuse I am not super abusive of my tools. so I think it would last me a bit. I'll take a look at the stilleto's as well.

Mike


----------

